# Chausson- Island Kitchen!!



## Telbell

Quite impressed with the looks of the "Chausson Suite" featured in this months Practical motorhome. Innovative design.

Island/walk around kitchen, push button bed in front which lowers to either shoulder height (so as to make up 2nd bed underneath) or knee height for easier access for 2 berth only.

only 6m in length 

Roomy bathroom/toilet area at rear. £37k ish?

Anyone see it at Dusseldorf?


----------



## neilbes

This one


----------



## Mikemoss

Really neat layout. My only concern is that you can either sit, or sleep - when the bed's down there's nowhere to sit while waiting for the kettle to boil etc.

Ah, and no sign of grill or oven either. If they can overcome these two obstacles then I'd certainly be interested in that type of layout as I like the idea of an instant bed, but have never subscribed to the fixed bed ethos.


----------



## MOB2

*Chausson Welcom Suite*

We saw it in Peterborough last weekend. Really loved it, but 2 gas burners is as much as you get cooking wise. No grill, oven or room for a microwave. It's such a shame, but we'd be no better off than we would be camping. Also, no draining board and nowhere to rest a removeable one. Rather than have a space you can walk around at the far end of the kitchen, I would rather they had put a full cooker in. Then you could do away with the hob


----------



## 2Dreamers

we noticed that there was very few cupboards. It seems like you are losing too many essentials for the benefit of a walk round kitchen sink and fridge!


----------



## Solwaybuggier

I was impressed by it at the NEC in February - except that in places the headroom is poor, specifically under the drop down bed. OK, I'm 6' 2", but it's a point to watch if you're tempted.


----------



## SteveandSue

*Island Kitchen*

I tried the seats for comfort and felt as though I was sitting on a bench they were very hard and upright.
We thought that wrap around seating would of been a better use of space


----------



## SpeedyDux

That forward island kitchen layout has been used before in the 2006 Giottiline Genetics K900 A Class, so it's not as innovative as you are led to believe. Unless this oddball layout attracts a lot of UK buyers, which it obviously failed to do in 2006-2007, these Chaussons might not be all that easy to resell. 

*removes geek hat*


SD


----------



## geraldandannie

Mikemoss said:


> My only concern is that you can either sit, or sleep - when the bed's down there's nowhere to sit while waiting for the kettle to boil etc. Ah, and no sign of grill or oven either.


These two things would make it a no-no for us.

Not that we're looking for a new van 

Gerald


----------



## Ian-rapido

We saw this model a few weeks ago at the local dealer. 

The layout was very different from anything we have ever seen before and the length was appealing. They have certainly fitted a lot into such a small space but certain things would make it a no no for us. 

The lack of grill and oven is a big disadvantage, there is also a lack of storage space, we tend to go for extended holidays rather than weekends so storage is essential for us. 

We were also very surprised with the firmness of the upholstery. 


Ian


----------



## dinger

*Chausson*

had a look at the welcome suite at the NEC last year, and thought exactly the same , very clever design , but flawed with limited work space and storage.
If there is only two of you with the occasional third person,  
then the bed idea is good, but the kitchen killed it for us.

The other van in the range that we were very tempted by was the FLASH 2 which had much more storage space, very good bathroom , but again failed at the last hurdle with limited Kitchen space and silly "make do" grill positioned at roof locker level.

If they could improve the kitchen using the space saving bed idea , i reckon they would have something ideal for this market being only 6m long.


----------



## Hezbez

Knowepark in Livingstone have one for sale.
I was in it the other week. Nice looking van but not enough lounging space in it for our tastes.

http://www.kpcm.co.uk/cgi-bin/details.pl?v_vin=12299


----------



## HurricaneSmith

We saw the Welcome Suite at the NEC last year too.

We originally loved the idea, but I was concerned about the electric bed - I could see it jamming in the "up" position in the middle of no-where.

Another issue was the poor quality of the bathroom fittings and we were both concerned about the seating issues described above by others.

Shame really - I kept the brochure and keep returning to it.


----------



## Rosbotham

Had a look around it at the NEC last year.

What I can't understand is why go for the island kitchen approach...it's only there as a gimic. For me, if they were to do away with the flip up counter on the left hand side of the kitchen unit, that would then allow a massive L-shaped seat in the lounge/diner, and space where the walk-through was to either improve cupboard space or augment the cooking facilities. The only thing that would be lost would be the ability to get from the dining-seat behind the passenger seat to the toilet / kitchen / door without disturbing whoever's sat with their back to the island kitchen. Given most motorhomes are probably actually used by couples 90% of the time, that seems a tiny penalty.

Paul


----------

